# NEW - Seaview Photo-Etched Enhancements



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

There have been some rumors, and I'm happy to say they're all true! I have just finished designing a new set of enhancements for the Moebius Seaview. Gary Kerr & David Merriman have been fantastic sources of knowledge and reference materials for this set of upgrades so the details are as accurate as possible.

Just a few of the enhancements - accurately sized/shaped limber holes designed straight from tracings of the 17' minitature, new sail doors designed to mimic the full-sized set doors (including rivets), replacement hand holds ... well, it's easier to just take a look at the set and full description at: http://www.modeling.paragrafix.com/Pages/Seaview/PhotoEtch.asp

These will be available about the third week of August and I do not anticipate the supply shortages I encountered with the Flying Sub Interiors. This kit will also be available from CultTVman.

Yes ... that is a little Seaview model for mounting in the observation lounge!


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

PayPal ready!


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

That's a great looking set o' PE!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Wundebar! I'm planning to sell the one I already built and buy another one just to add your add-ons and the JiL lighting kit!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Nice, Paul. Yep, warmin' up the PayPal ...


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Paulbo said:


> There have been some rumors, and I'm happy to say they're all true! I have just finished designing a new set of enhancements for the Moebius Seaview. Gary Kerr & David Merriman have been fantastic sources of knowledge and reference materials for this set of upgrades so the details are as accurate as possible.
> 
> Just a few of the enhancements - accurately sized/shaped limber holes designed straight from tracings of the 17' minitature, new sail doors designed to mimic the full-sized set doors (including rivets), replacement hand holds ... well, it's easier to just take a look at the set and full description at: http://www.modeling.paragrafix.com/Pages/Seaview/PhotoEtch.asp
> 
> ...


We can buy them directly from you?


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

How do these look in place exactly? I can't see how (for example) the mini-sub, and table, would go together, and look 3D put in place. It seems that everything is basically flat.. like a color copy or something?

Any insight would be appreciated.

Regards.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Sorry for leaving this thread dormant for a couple of days, I've got company for the weekend and rebuilding some cabinetry in the kitchen to accomodate a new stove. I'll be doing a rough prototype etch of the smaller parts tomorrow to confirm the size and fit, and I've done paper & plastic prototypes of the large pieces which are all good to go. I'll have photos posted Monday.

Geoff - it's photo-etched metal. Everything is flat, though some parts are designed to be folded (the tables, chairs, girder mounts) or formed (railings, radar antennae).

On the tiny Seaview model - I added it because I had some empty space on the etch and was on the phone with Scott Alexander as I was finishing up the layout and he jokingly mentioned adding a little sub. With a subtle paint job and mounted behind the glass windows it should look pretty good, though. (Don't forget, it's only about 3/8" long!)

It will be available both directly on my site and via Cult. The retail price will be $40.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Geoff - check out the page for my Flying Sub Interior, it'll give you a better idea of how folded photo-etch looks: http://www.modeling.paragrafix.com/products/flyingsub-interior.asp


----------



## solex227 (Apr 23, 2008)

This is great news!!! I plan to be the first one again to purchase your PE set again great work Paul !! now about that viper work.......:thumbsup:

Solex227


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Hi Solex,

Sorry about the Viper! I brought a prototype with me to Wonderfest and everything's completely set to go ... except Gil's time. He's so snowed under with orders for his Seaview lighting kit that he literally doesn't have time or pressure pots to pour resin for anything else! The kit's completely ready to go (molds, backlighting displays, etch artwork) so as soon as the Seaview slows down he can get to work on it.


----------



## solex227 (Apr 23, 2008)

No problem Paul... I was teasing! I missed Wonderfest and I live the next state over in TN. But next year I plan to make time to go for sure!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I had been debating going (money's tight as the day job's been very slow the past year), but am very glad I decided to go. I met a ton of great people and it was cool to put faces with the (screen)names I've been seeing for years. Definitely go next year!


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Paulbo said:


> I had been debating going (money's tight as the day job's been very slow the past year), but am very glad I decided to go. I met a ton of great people and it was cool to put faces with the (screen)names I've been seeing for years. Definitely go next year!


We can buy them directly from you?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Admiral - yes, available on my site and through CultTVman.


Paulbo said:


> It will be available both directly on my site and via Cult. The retail price will be $40.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I've done a slight re-design of the sail doors. The door frame pieces are separate from the door and I've added a hole in the frame in case people want to model some type of interior visible through the porthole. The frames are reversable so a solid frame can also be used.

I'll also be adding an additional door that can be modeled in the open position for dioramas - this won't take much time and I'll still have the order placed tomorrow.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I've discovered that it's not me that's a lousy photo-etcher. I spent the entire afternoon trying to do a batch of etches for website photographs the instructions and they all came out like ... well, they came out bad. 

Luckily, I've determined the cause of my problem - my high-res printer's too good! It is great for doing pretty pictures and printing on DVDs, but making good, solid blacks is just a no-show with this guy, so some areas that are supposed to etch away were taking a huge amount of time and other areas that were etching properly were getting a lot of side-etch.

I've run into this problem before making backlit transparencies and will fall back to my workhorse wide format printer. It's old, it's a beast, but it prints completely opaque black.

I won't have time to have another go on Tuesday, but I expect to be able to do a run on Wednesday.

This will not delay production - the photo etch house has the files inhouse and are shooting photographic negatives. Things still look solid for the end of the week of the 18th, or first thing the week of the 25th.


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

You make a great product,take your time.alexander


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I've just placed my pre-order with Steve, and am very much looking forward to it.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I have the online store page up and running. You can place orders to be assured of shipment the day after I receive etch from the fabricator.

I will not be downloading any payments from PayPal until your order actually ships.

Also, I'm out of the office tomorrow, but on Saturday I'll be posting images of the chairs, side table, antenna, and a couple of other bits I just pulled from my mini etch tank. My previous trouble was definitely caused by my printer and this batch came out almost perfect.


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

Just ordered mine,now I can finish my eight window conversion sail with the PE doors.alexander


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*solid blacks*

Paulbo,
Are you using spot colors or build colors?

I've found when printing, if I want a truely black-black. I need to make a CMYK build black and set it like this:

C-60
M-60
y-60
K-100

I don't know if this means anything in the photo etch world, but I thought it might be handy.

PS check your site's mail address, I sent you a question about the 2001 Pod


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Hi Lou,

I just responded to your email, so check your inbox. Sorry it's a bit of a "War and Peace" email, but I got carried away commenting on your questions and statements 

I'm just using a regular old desktop printer for the in-house photo-etching. I've never been able to get my printers to do a warm black like that - though I had been using the offset system of 100c/100m/100y/100k. Perhaps dropping the levels of the other colors will force the printer to actually print those colors as well.

Off to the test lab!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I've just posted some photos of my in-house etch. You can see why I farm this out - the real thing will be nice and shiny other that that what the humidity of a New England Summer can change.

http://www.modeling.paragrafix.com/products/seaview-enhancements.asp#photos

The photographic artwork has been produced and we're just waiting for the etch to move into the fab's production schedule. We're still expecting delivery in the next week-and-a-half to two weeks!

Cheers!
Paulbo


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I've just gotten a call from my etch fab - the Seaview pieces are ready and waiting for me at the loading dock!

Assuming they came out well (I haven't used this fab before), it will take a couple of days to cut all the sets from the master frets and package everything up. I expect to have all orders out the door by Monday, August 25.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Can we get a "woo hoo" here? :hat:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Woo hoo! :hat:

And here's a quick photo before I head off to sleep ... so I can get up early and start packing these bad boys up!

IMAGE LINK


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Good news! I shipped all orders this morning (except the ones I received this afternoon, but they'll go out on Monday) so they should arrive on your doorstep soon! (If you order through CultTVman, they'll take a few days more as he's got a boatload of them on the way but they'll be at his shop Tuesday or Wednesday.)


----------



## solex227 (Apr 23, 2008)

Paul your Awesome :thumbsup:

Will be waiting for mine at the door!!


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

You know what would have been great to include in this now that I think about it way too late--plates for the Flying Sub nose with cutouts for the headlights and windows. Masking this to get a clean look without light leaks if you plan to light the FS is murder.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

jbond said:


> You know what would have been great to include in this now that I think about it way too late--plates for the Flying Sub nose with cutouts for the headlights and windows. Masking this to get a clean look without light leaks if you plan to light the FS is murder.


I'd looked into doing that but it's a deceptively complex shape. It would end up having to be at least 3 different pieces of etch (2 sides and the windows) with some amazingly tiny parts that would have to be bent to provide the light blocking required. Also, the window frame area would need wall widths far thinner than could reasonably be handled - especially with the folding that would be involved.

Unfortunately I don't think it can be done ... at least not by me ;-)


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

Like I said before,Paul,your product is magnificiant.alexander


----------

